# any doctor from India got a German job seeking visa or a student visa?



## pavanmeganath (Apr 18, 2014)

hi 
any Indian doctor out there who got either a job seeking or a students visa for Germany? trying to get into a residency in Germany but lstudy visa for l anguage course and medical communication course was rejected at Bangalore consulate eep:


----------

